# neue Sattelstütze ZR Team 7.0 2010



## toyoraner (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo werte Gemeinde,

ich möchte gern die Race Face Ride Sattelstütze gegen eine P6 von Syntace tauschen, finde aber keinerlei Maße im Datenblatt des Bikes, spricht Länge und Durchmesser. Kann mir da jemand die genauen Werte mitteilen?

Und noch ne (vielleicht dumme) Frage, die Schnellklemme kann ich weiterverwenden oder!?


----------



## AndreasFFM (10. Februar 2011)

Mein Team (2010) hat 31,6 mm. Die Länge solltest Du am Besten mit einem Metermaß entsprechend selbst bestimmen. Die Sattelklemme kannst Du weiter verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

